
Ask HN: Would you buy apparel with 'significant' SHA256 Identicons on them? - zzzaim
Here&#x27;s something I came up this weekend: &quot;Identishirts&quot; [1]<p>Basically, T-shirts with Identicons of SHA-256 hashes of <i>interesting</i> data, like:<p>1. First N digits of Pi<p>2. The Planck constant<p>3. Random bits from a Quantum Random Number Generator [2]<p>4. Metamorphosis by Franz Kafka<p>etc. etc.<p>So if I were to wear one and someone asks, &quot;Hey, that&#x27;s an interesting design, what is it?&quot;<p>I can reply obnoxiously with, &quot;Oh this? It&#x27;s just some quantum randomness of photon arrival times :)&quot;<p>Is this something you&#x27;re interested in? Is it too geeky &#x2F; niche? Or is it just stupid?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;zirotekton.surge.sh&#x2F;identishirts&#x2F;<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;qrng.physik.hu-berlin.de&#x2F;
======
crystalPalace
I would be more interested if the representation of the data was something
other than identicons. I identify these too closely with people's profile
pictures specifically on Github. I do think this is a neat idea though.

